# Python atm



## eventide (Jan 15, 2008)

Am writing a program which simulates the action of an atm machine and I need it to end when option "c" is chosen. How exactly cn I do this, the only ways i can think of are...rubbish...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi eventide,

Perhaps this link will help which is the result of searching for case statement here.

I assume you can structure your input options in a case statement - one of which would be 'c' to switch to in the proper Python syntax, of course.

-- Tom


----------

